# frontosa and tropheus



## joker1535 (Apr 19, 2009)

anyone ever mixed tropheus and frontosas together? I know they eat different foods but anything under 40% protein would be fine for tropheus. I would move them after the frontosas get over 4 inches. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

well nls is great food because it seems that its suitable for all .. god knows how they did it.


----------



## ssondubs (Nov 16, 2008)

I have seen it done. A LFS near me had a huge show tank...maybe 300+ gallon with 12+ fronts all 8"-12" in length with a colony of Duboisi. It had a huge piece of lace rock in the middle where the fish could hang out. I used to go there and just watch all those beautiful fish coexist together and wish I had that in my living room.


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

It is not a good idea to mix frontosa with tropheus. I would not recommand it.


----------



## torin32 (May 24, 2010)

Just curious are there diets not totally diferent fronts likes meat the other pretty much totally vegetarian. Just curious trying to learn.


----------



## JonF1 (Jul 28, 2005)

I have done it. I had 12 Kaiser with 5 Mobas in a 90g. It worked fine but as the Tropheus got bigger it became hard to get the fronts food - the tropheus are much more aggressive eaters. so i had been able to put big pellets in that only the fronts could eat - eventually the trophs got big enough though. issue was actually that i was putting so much food in the tank that i had to change water often. so can be done - i got sick of the kaiser and sold them to the pet store.


----------



## Ron R. (Oct 21, 2003)

I have mixed both but would not do it again. Didn't have NLS back when I did it so I had to be careful feeding meat (protein). I fed them more veggie based foods and spirulina.

My water change schedule was more laxed back then as well. I think tropheus need better water quality than fronts.

I have kept mobas for over 5 years now and do 50% water changes weekly now. I could probably keep them but prefer a 1 species only tank.


----------

